# Conception: Ore no Kodomo wo Undekure announced for PSP



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2011)

> Following some preliminary details that we reported on earlier, [email protected] has delivered a more complete summary of Famitsu's reveal article on Spike's new PSP RPG, Conception: Please Have My Baby.
> Your goal in Conception is to put the charms on some pure, innocent girls, raise their affection for you, then make babies with them. You then take these babies out to dungeons for what appear to be turn-based battles.
> You play as Itsuki, a high school student who, while prone to making cold statements, has a strong sense of justice. On the day of highschool graduation, Itsuki's first cousin and childhood friend Mahiru calls him and tells him that she thinks she's pregnant.
> Just then, a gate opens up and leads the two into the world of Granvania. This world is in a dangerous state. In order for Itsuki to return to his world, he must save Granvania, something that can only be done by producing "Hoshi no Ko" (Star Children) with twelve girls.
> ...



Source

http://andriasang.com/comyrf/

The stork theory got it's ass handed to him by the premise of this entire game.  The fact it's an actually RPG is surprising I was expecting a mediocre adventure game and this is something I'll buy hopefully it will have a download version since by the time it's made I will have the Vita.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

And sometimes I wonder why Japan still makes video games or why people still buy Japanese games.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And sometimes I wonder why Japan still makes video games or why people still buy Japanese games.



To explore quirky concepts to certain aspects of life, in this case childbirth and rearing.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2011)

Well... at least they are thinking outside the box.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 26, 2011)

only in japan...


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 26, 2011)

I think my brain crapped out while reading halfway through that description. Only in Japan.


----------



## ferofax (Oct 26, 2011)

WHAT?! POURING SPIRITS MAKE BABIES?!

...oh, right. 70% proof spirits ought to help you make babies real quick.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 26, 2011)

I this a joke ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> I this a joke ?



No, the game is real.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

I want this game, it looks pretty cool


----------



## smile72 (Oct 26, 2011)

This will never leave Japan.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

smile72 said:


> This will never leave Japan.


I hope it gets a fan translation


----------



## smile72 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know of one PSP game that has had a full translation. Though I may be wrong.


----------



## prowler (Oct 26, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I don't know of one PSP game that has had a full translation. Though I may be wrong.


you are wrong


----------



## smile72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay I said I may be wrong.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.famitsu.c...0/27052555.html

Screenshots, it's not too shabby looking, reminds me of something Atlus or NIS would make.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 26, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> http://www.famitsu.c...0/27052555.html
> 
> Screenshots, it's not too shabby looking, reminds me of something Atlus or NIS would make.


It does look Atlus/NIS-ish. The concept (no pun intended) seems quite absurd, but looking at the screen shot, it resembles a Persona game: school + VN + jrpg aspects. It actually looks good.


One thing's been bothering me though: It says that the type of the Star Children will be determined by the parents. There's only one guy and 12 heroines. Does that mean that there's only 12 Star Children, each with a certain class/parameter? I was just wondering if you could expand a little bit on those 12 (much like doing a Persona fusion). Or maybe you can make babies merge souls with the heroines as many times you want (), yielding a Child with the same type, but different parameters and such.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.famitsu.c...0/27052555.html
> ...



There are only 12 classes but most likely not 12 actual star children if you keep merging souls you can get a child of the same class with higher or lower stats so you can make as many kids you want.

Also this is confirmed to have a PSN release


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

I  google translate

Story:

Cousin of a childhood friend, Itsuki Yuge Mon midday crash in house dust is high school graduation day, called receiving the shock confession in the daytime. "I want ... pregnant." 　Right after you did not wear a confession, by the gate of light suddenly appeared and the two different world called Guranbania. "Disturbance of the Stars" by "impurities (impurities)" Magical World Guranbania been affected by the verge. Impurities, who rarely (Marebito) constellation is the maiden and children and ten "child star" of not being able to pay only. Itsuki was treated as a rare person, to return to the original world, to save the world, was a shaman who will be asked to. "Birth to me ... my children!"


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 26, 2011)

If *'THIS' *is the future of gaming then I won't even WANT to know their absurb and vague series will turn out. This game WON'T even make it into the US soil; two of the obvious reasons are religious related.

Off-topic: So this is what Japan believes, mirite?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> If *'THIS' *is the future of gaming then I won't even WANT to know their absurb and vague series will turn out. This game WON'T even make it into the US soil; two of the obvious reasons are religious related.



The biggest reason is probably because American gamers would never bite on such a concept. Not because we're "ignorant" but because we think it looks absolutely stupid. It just comes off as a "LOOK AT ME I'M SO KOOKY AND QUIRKY" JRPG.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 26, 2011)

Only on Japan…
I want to play this simply to see if they actually put any effort into it, or just thought of the wackiest idea they could and went with it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > If *'THIS' *is the future of gaming then I won't even WANT to know their absurb and vague series will turn out. This game WON'T even make it into the US soil; two of the obvious reasons are religious related.
> ...



Americans will try almost anything that gives off the uniqueness and quirkiness from food, movies, dances, activities, and socialzing. The boundaries are caused by our beliefs (hypocrites we are) which we can take it from one extreme to the next. However, we seem to enjoy of exploring those things we call 'sickening' and turn it into an 'Americanize' fab.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Canonbeat234 said:
> ...



The Japanese know we are secretly poon hounds that's why they make these borderline games to capitalize on it and take our money.  It's also the reason why Funi and Sentai take every ecchi and even a few loli anime, look what happened with Ro-Kyu-Bu, it got licensed day 1 as it aired it's 1st ep in Japan nonetheless.


----------



## junkerde (Oct 27, 2011)

haha! they wanted an eroge for the psp, this is as close as they get.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2011)

junkerde said:


> haha! they wanted an eroge for the psp, this is as close as they get.



LOL

At least the stork theory got the boot, it's all about spiritual insemination theory now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> it's all about spiritual insemination theory now.



Well at least it's not a mindfuck.

Ba dum tish.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope this game is renamed to con_tra_ception, cause we need protection from it

Ba dum tish


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

alidsl said:


> I hope this game is renamed to con_tra_ception, cause we need protection from it
> 
> Ba dum tish



Contra Ception sounds like a terrible PSA game about safe sex which is also Contra.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 28, 2011)

WTF is this game?








alidsl said:


> I  google translate


I *HATE* Google Translate 

I'll be back with a better translation in a few.

*EDIT*



Spoiler



*Conception: Please Bear My Child! - An RPG where you make stronger babies to save the world.*

*We have some new information about Spike's upcoming RPG!  It's called Conception: Please Bear My Child!*

2011-10-27 00:00

●*Make babies, exorcise the Impurity!*







We have some new information about Spike's upcoming RPG!  It's called _Conception: Please Bear My Child!_  This edgy RPG title is being developed under the supervision of _Dangan Rompa Kibō no Gakuen to Zetsubō no Kōkōsei_ producer Zentoku Terasawa and assistant producer Yūichirō Saitō.  As such, it has garnered plenty of attention.  In this article, we unveil the game setting and plot synopsis.  





_*Kanata*_
_Ah, Itsuki.   _
_Hey, where were you?_





_*Itsuki*_
_Mahiru, I came to ask you for a/an 愛好の儀._
*Translator's note:* 愛好の儀 is untranslateable--even native Japanese are
asking what the hell it means on Japanese forums. -Den

*■ Story*

You are Itsuki Yuge, a freeloading teenager living with your cousin and childhood friend, Mahiru Kosugi, without paying rent.  On the day of high school graduation, Mahiru approaches you with some shocking news.  

"I think I'm pregnant..."

Upon hearing this surprising confession, you are both suddenly whisked away through a gate of light and off to a parallel world called Granvania.  There is a disturbance in the stars, and the magical world of Granvania is on the verge of a catastrophic crisis brought about by "The Impurity."  The Impurity can only be cleansed by a child formed by the union of a _Marebito_* and a Priestess of the Twelve Constellations.  Itsuki is treated by everyone as a _Marebito_*.  So in order to return back to his own world and save the world of Granvania, he must request something of the Priestesses.  

"Please bear my child...!"





■ Itsuki Yuge
A high school student with no ambition.  Though apathetic, he has a
strong sense of justice.  He's nice to the ladies, but impatient and
thick-headed.  It's his destiny to become a _Marebito_*.
**Translator's note:* "Marebito" (稀人), lit. "rare person."
My guess would be that a _Marebito_ is the word for "human" on the
world of Granvania.
-Den





■ Mahiru Kosugi
A young girl destined to be a Priestess of Virgo.  As Itsuki's childhood
pal and cousin, she has no feelings for Itsuki.
*Translator's note:* "no feelings for Itsuki?"  Shit, I would hope not! 
/incestuous undertones 
-Den

■ Develop deep relationships with the 12 Priestesses of the Constellations, and make stronger babies
In order to battle the Impurity that threatens to exterminate the parallel world of Granvania, the protagonist must have Star Children with the 12 Priestesses of the Constellations.  To have more powerful children, have intimate relationships with the Priestesses.  





_*- This is my money*_
_- This is money for my train fare back home_
_- I don't have any_

_*Kanata*_
_I know.  _
_Mana gave you some money, didn't she?  _





_*Ruka*_
_Itsuki!  Now what are you_
_planning to do to me!?  _






■ Together with your Star Children, banish the Impurity plaguing the Stardust Labyrinth
The player must go through each section of the Labyrinth with his Star Children, clearing the Impurity along the way.  You can battle against the Impurity with a party of 13 players.  It seems that the battle system places emphasis on how you use positioning to attack.  















_Slick_


※For details, check out the Weekly Famitsu 11/10/2011 issue (on sale 10/27/2011)!!

_*Conception: Please Bear My Child!*_
*Maker:* Spike
*Platform:* PSP (PlayStation Portable)
*Release Date:* To be determined
*Price:* To be determined
*Genre:* RPG / Fantasy Love
*Other:* Pricing for the PS Store download version to be determined; Produced by Zentoku Terasawa; Character Design by Shinichirō Otsuka (savastudio); Music by Masato Kōda (DesignWave)

© Spike All Rights Reserved.　※ Currently under development, screenshots may not reflect final product.

*Translator's note:* You may see this title translated elsewhere as any of the following: 
Please Have My Child(ren)!
Please Bear My Child(ren)!
Please Give Birth to My Child(ren)!
Any of the above, with "Child(ren)" replaced by "Baby / Babies"
They are all correct.  And there is no distinction between the singular and plural in Japanese so the translation can go either way.  -Den


Eh, this game sucks.  Don't know why I even bothered.  Maybe it's my deep-seated hatred for Google Translate


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 28, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> WTF is this game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the very day of high school graduation, Yuge Itsuki's cousin and childhood friend, who he homestays* with, Konatsuki* Mahiru, has a shocking confession for him: "I think I'm pregnant..."

Astounded by the sudden confession, a sudden gate of light engulfs the two into a whole new world, Granvania, a magical world where "impurities" cast by the "Star of Discord" has put the world into a crisis. It is said that a "Star Child" born between a Rare Being and one of the Priestesses of the 12 Constellations is the only way to purify the "impurities." Being treated like a Rare Being, Itsuki has no other choice but to meet the 12 Priestesses, in order to save Granvania and go back to his world.

"Please bare my child....!"

*=unsure
I was faster


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 28, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> homestays*
> 
> *=unsure


Yeah, you're pretty much right.  居候する technically means to "mooch" off of someone by living at their place without helping with rent, but it doesn't really matter.  



s4mid4re said:


> I was faster


忍び込まれた～!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 28, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > homestays*
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation. I was just wondering because 居候 is one of those words that doesn't have a clear, one-word translation that translates its literal meaning (which is to ,basically, stay in somebody else's home due to some circumstances). Homestay usually implies to study-abroad kind of students, staying at volunteers' houses.

And yes, ninja'd


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 28, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.


Any time, 五月雨! 



s4mid4re said:


> And yes, ninja'd


 

I'll have to watch my back around you next time.  You have actual ninja blood coursing through your veins.  

I only understand the language of ninja (hence I can read ninja scrolls and get my ninja powers that way).


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> WTF is this game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ruined the entire game for me  , I preferred the google translated version

On-topic: The screen shots for this game look pretty cool


----------



## Clairjoe (Apr 25, 2014)

I hate that this never came to US yet we get the sequil...wtf anyone heard of wanting the full story. same thing happened with many games in the past...earthbound for example  i need to learn japanese


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2014)

Holy sheet ultra Batman necrobump, have you no shame? This is a thread from 2011!


----------



## Clairjoe (Apr 25, 2014)

came across it looking for an english patch because number 2 is out. since 2 just came out it is relevant Don't you think?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2014)

Clairjoe said:


> came across it looking for an english patch because number 2 is out. since 2 just came out it is relevant Don't you think?


Not in the context of the thread, no.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 26, 2014)

What a bump lol. I don't think you're missing much at all.


----------

